# Introducing a friend and his S13



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey guys. I wanted to introduce you folks to my friend Mark. Mark just entered the SR20 world by buying a '90 240SX with a red-top DET swap in it. The previous owner had the DET installed by Unstable Hybrids, who did a really shitty job to say the least. There was so much stuff zip-tied together and the install was not even close to what anyone would call a professional job. 

Anyhow, the setup was pretty much stock. So after only owning it for a week, Mark decided it was time to do some upgrading. He bought his IC and BOV setup from JGY, if anyone cares to know. More upgrades are on the way, and pics will be added as they come.

Here are the pics of the install, plus other overall car shots. Enjoy. 


















































































































































































































































































*We noticed that the IC was a little too low. So we decided to raise it up to give the car the sleeper-look that Mark wanted to go for*.













*My PDM (Pakistani Domestic Market) pose* :













*Our friend Micah's JDM pose*:













*Mark's USDM pose*:












*Now she definitely looks sleeper* :






















*Here are shots of the interior and the tail-end*:


----------



## mshust (Mar 22, 2004)

howdy y'all.

pdm i love that lol.


:fluffy: 


im still working on the 240 but let me know whats ya think


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Clean install, dude!


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICK! :thumbup:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks like a scene from American Chopper. You need that Hulk Hogan Moustache though.

Still mad thanda, just don't hit any parking lot concrete parking stops.

Seth


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

sethwas said:


> Looks like a scene from American Chopper. You need that Hulk Hogan Moustache though.
> 
> Still mad thanda though, just don't hit any parking lot concrete parking stops.
> 
> Seth



If you look at the pictures towards the end, they decided it was "too low" and brought it up a little. Liking it better tucked up there. Parking lots no longer have to be sucha threat.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Sweeeeet!!! Nice and clean car.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

that kid micah looks like a kid micah I went to high school with, last name was McKinney... weird. Anyway nice car, but theres a lot of pictures... and harris shouldnt have posted a picture of himself, he's gonna get owned.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice ass job...is that the turbo xs bov?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

looks awesome. Someone put some time in her


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Dry said:


> Harris shouldnt have posted a picture of himself, he's gonna get owned.


I ain't skeered! 





NotAnotherHonda said:


> Is that the turbo xs bov?


Why, yes it is! 


Thanks for the comments, guys. This car really is nothing less than a beast. Looks like we're going to have a really awesome summer!


----------



## mshust (Mar 22, 2004)

Dry said:


> that kid micah looks like a kid micah I went to high school with, last name was McKinney... weird. Anyway nice car, but theres a lot of pictures... and harris shouldnt have posted a picture of himself, he's gonna get owned.


his last name is buckley. weird coincidence...


yes this summer will be a blast.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

how did you just simply "raise" the intercooler? did you have to cut the pipes to make it fit? im trying to lower mine, and im gonna have to get them cut and re-welded...any ideas?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> how did you just simply "raise" the intercooler? did you have to cut the pipes to make it fit? im trying to lower mine, and im gonna have to get them cut and re-welded...any ideas?



Well, when we first installed it, we could only bolt it up to a hole that was below the bumper support. Trying to take it up to the hole right below the hood latch would have required some cutting, or so we thought. We just took out the bumper support and bolted the IC up higher, therefore raising it up. The car has no bumper support right now because it would crush the IC if we tried to put it back on. The Greddy unit is just way too thick. This is very unsafe, as no bumper support can mean some bad consequence should the car be involved in a collision, God forbid. 

I'm thinking of a way of maybe extending/bending the bumper support and its bracket so as to install it without damaging the IC. I'll see what I can do once I have free time again.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

nice 240 :thumbup: .



.......guy reminds me of Duke from the movie City Slickers


----------

